# Short Shaft to Long Shaft Conversion



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I've read this is not that difficult of a conversion on other sites. Those same sites suggest cruising eBay for the parts. If I find a deal on a short shaft this would be a nice option to know about, but my initial test search of eBay found nothing relevant under the search string "Tohatsu 9.8 shaft extension".

Is this as easy as described or are they talking about old motors more so than the new stuff? Where should I look for the parts and what is the proper nomenclature? Are kits sold for this?

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If a 2 stroke I have what you need 


I checked and will check further I know I have the drive shaft which works on both 2 and 4 stroke 


Not sure about the shift rod and casting ... 


the procedure is not all that difficult to change over


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That was just a hypothetical search, but it will definitely be 4 stroke.  Unfortunately, I don't have the money to commit to this at this time.  Thanks though.

Nate


----------

